# Pregnant pot belly got milk 25 hrs ago



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

My pregnant mini potbelly got her milk in a little over 25hrs ago and still no babies i have spent nights in the pen with her she gets upset when i leave. Its 4 am here and im still with her should i be concerned that she hasnt started atlctive labor this long after getting her milk in and is there anything i can do


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

I only have a single farrowing experience but with my gilt she had on and off milk almost a week before she delivered. You can really tell if she is close when the milk comes out in a steady stream and her udders will feel firm. Is your girl nesting? For us that was the biggest sign our gilt was close. Our pig took all the straw in her stall and piled it in one spot preparing for labor. Honestly I wouldnt be concerned as long as she is still acting herself. Reason for concern would be if she is really pushing and nothing is happening or if she has pungent discharge and in that case I would call the vet. I was paranoid about my girl but everything worked out in the end, and she delivered a big healthy litter. Good Luck! Oh and dont forget pictures when she does farrow!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Its alot of milk. Very firm udders. And she has been nesting a few days now keeping the hay and blankets in a pile


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Its alot of milk. Very firm udders. And she has been nesting a few days now keeping the hay and blankets in a pile


She sounds close! Is she eating and drinking, moving around? Do you know what day of gestation shes on or is it just a guess?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Last night she layed beside the nest she is laying in it this morning


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

She ate yesterday but hasnt touched it this morning


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

She has a 2 week range of when she got pregnant. Shes at the last 2 days of possible due date


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

Gotcha, sounds like she is getting ready to farrow. I would say give her space why she prepares and be with her when she births, if she allows. My gilt chased me out and was very aggressive pre-labor but after the first baby was born she let me in to assist and handle the babies.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

I was really hoping she would have them b4 i had to leave this morning. Have 2 drs appointments over an hour away. Im so worried something could go wrong while im gone


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Still no babies


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Still no babies


How is her breathing? Before my sow farrowed she was breathing quite fast.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Its going from fast to slow back to fast


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Its going from fast to slow back to fast


Sounds about right. Good luck! I can tell you're excited.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Very excited ive had to bottle feed newborn pigs and have help deliver many kinds of babies but this is my first pig farrowing


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Pig usually farrow at night dont they?


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 4, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Pig usually farrow at night dont they?


Yes,  I was told between 6PM and 6AM but every animal is different.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 4, 2018)

Maybe tonight will be the night. It is right after 6 here now


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Apr 5, 2018)

ANY PIGGIES???


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

Still no babies


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

Hoping for tonight


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

Im still out here with her she seems to be nesting. She moves stuff around lays down and gets back up and repeats


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 5, 2018)

Thats what my girl did 4 hours before she farrowed!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

Shes also pooping and peeing alot


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 5, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Shes also pooping and peeing alot


Its going to be a long night!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

Does that mean itll be tonight


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 5, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Does that mean itll be tonight


Sounds like shes getting ready to me. All those signs were how my sow was acting before she went. Again I only have one farrowing to go by and every animal is different but Im going to say she will farrow soon.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

And is it normal for her to still eat


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

How ive been for 4 days now. She just walked out to use the bathroom agaim


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 5, 2018)

.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 6, 2018)

Stayed in the barn all night.. no babies


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 6, 2018)

Dang, she is going to hold out on you. Im sure the minute you leave she will decide to have them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 6, 2018)

Have you ever read the “doe code?” I’m thinking you are dealing with “sow code.” I am totally dealing with doe code in two does and cow code in a cow and have been for almost two weeks!!! Lol

I’m attaching a copy just in case you’ve never read it. 

Doe's Secret Code of Honor 
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):


1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.


2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait.
Author Unknown


I hope your pig farrows soon and that the delivery has no complications.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 6, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> She has a 2 week range of when she got pregnant. Shes at the last 2 days of possible due date


If I am correct this means she is at last possible date of a 115 day gestation. Maybe she is deciding to wait a bit. I stayed with my girl all day on her due date(day 115) and she waited until the next evening to farrow. Pigs range anywhere from 112-117 days. What were the dates the boar was in with her.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 6, 2018)

Dec 1st til dec 15th


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 6, 2018)

Here is a table I use as a reference, however it is 114 days so just add a day. Which even I didnt realize so I had my pigs due date one day early..whoops. Anyways looks like she may be a few more days, but there is no reason to worry.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 6, 2018)

Good to know she may not be over due


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 6, 2018)

There was a wet spot on her blanket right by her vulva. Whats the chance this is the fluid right b4 labor


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

Mucus plug came out about 3 hours ago and contractions strated . She will lay down for a while haveing contractions then get up and nibble at her food then repeat. How much longer will it be


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Mucus plug came out about 3 hours ago and contractions strated . She will lay down for a while haveing contractions then get up and nibble at her food then repeat. How much longer will it be


She may do this for a few hours. You will know she is really pushing when her tail is all the way to one side as in "make way for the babies". Its a really good indicator once she starts labor that the next baby is on its way. Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

She keeps spinning her tail in circles


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

Have you seen any real hard pushing yet?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

Shell push and sqeaul and jump up


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

Any discharge from her vulva? Also from my observation my sow would lay down, do a few little pushes and then get up rearrange her nest and then lay down again. Then she layed down for about an hour got real quiet and then started pushing hard, first baby arrived around 15-20 minutes after this happened. You will know when she is really pushing, trust me.

Do you have all of your birthing supplies ready?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

Green snot looking stuff around 4.5 hrs ago.. mucus plug i assume


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

ok. Just keep an eye on it and if she is really straining with no progress she may need help. Do you have the vet on call just in case? 

@misfitmorgan raises PB so hopefully she can be more specific.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes i do called about 2 hrs ago


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Yes i do called about 2 hrs ago


What did they say?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

They said try and keep her calm and if it goes past 8 hrs of contractions with out production to bring her in


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 7, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

No babies yet but seems to be ok


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Any updates? I hope you get a healthy litter of piglets and I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 7, 2018)

Still just heavy breathing. Had more discharge almost an hour ago


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 8, 2018)

I hope everything is going well!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 8, 2018)

My very best wishes that your sow and her yet-to-be-born piglets.

Just to say that I had a sheep last year who produced milk for a full month before having 2 healthy lambs. She produced well over a litre a day which I collected by milking her (otherwise milk just formed in puddles where she lay) and had a freezer full for orphan lambs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 8, 2018)

Any updates?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 8, 2018)

A little worried she still hasnt had them. She dosent seem distressed at all.laying down mostly. Just isnt making progress


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 8, 2018)

Had to bring her in it got cold yesterday and didnt want the babies born out there she has a heat lamp but even that was keeping it warm enough


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 8, 2018)

As long as she is acting calm, she is probably fine. If she starts showing distress, you may want to be a bit worried, but I think she will be fine.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 8, 2018)

Just checking in, I hope everything works out.


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 9, 2018)

How is mamma pig doing? Any piglets yet?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 9, 2018)

Still staying calm. No babies yet though


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 9, 2018)

It will be soon. Don't worry 
When my cat had her kittens, I waited and waited for what seemed like forever. Then one day, I came home to find 2 kittens born and 4 more on their way. they will come.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 9, 2018)

Vet said to bring her on in . Sitting here now


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 9, 2018)

At least you’ll have answers this way... things go well!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope everything is ok


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 9, 2018)

How is she?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 9, 2018)

He done a vaginal exam and said none were in the canal yet been home a few hours she is bleeding now


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 9, 2018)

I feel like this is to much bleeding


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 9, 2018)

Could be the bloody discharge that indicates babies are getting ready. Doesnt look like too much to me, there will be a lot more where that came from during labor. To me her vulva looks like it would right when a baby is up against it about to pop out. Honestly it looks like a baby is coming like right now. That being said it may just be the picture. Good Luck! Just a heads up I am invested in this thread now so keep us posted!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

Still no luck on babies


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Still no luck on babies


Wow she is really going to make you wait!


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 10, 2018)

any progress?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

She has started some major nesting . Ripping up every puppy pad i put down to put in her nest


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 10, 2018)

Sounds like it will be really soon!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Apr 10, 2018)

Keeping my fingers crossed for momma!!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

She has finally stopped nesting and laid 
down


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 10, 2018)

she gets this show on the road for your sake and things go well!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

Nothing yet but hoping by tonight


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 10, 2018)

Any changes?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

In labor .. started pushimg meconium out about 20 mins ago


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

Will start posting pics soon


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 10, 2018)

So exciting! I can’t wait to see those babies! (And I bet you can’t either lol)


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 10, 2018)

We had our first litter 20 days ago and it was an amazing experience. The sow was a first time mum and although she was confused in the begginning she has been amazing with them. Due to how big her litter was I was forced to pull the runt so now I have a crazy piglet running around my house. Needless to say the fun only starts when she farrows lol. 

I know Ive already said this but good luck!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

What we got so far


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

.and pushing again


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 10, 2018)

2 more just came back to back literally


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

8 total may not be done placenta came but her leg is still shivering


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 11, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

The babies with mom


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 11, 2018)

Congrats! Im so glad everything went well. You must be thrilled  

Did you check genders?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes 1 boy 7 girls


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 11, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Yes 1 boy 7 girls


Wow now those are nice odds


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

Great odds  i wanted a boy and females are easiest to sale


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 11, 2018)

Congratulations! looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

Definetley


----------



## TheGoldenFarm5 (Apr 11, 2018)

WOW! congrats! i love how they are lined up with the black pink black... they are so cute!


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank all of you for all the help through this


----------



## Phelps Farm (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh My, I am sorry you had to go through all of that. I got my gilt a few months ago already prego, due date was sposed to be April 1st. Ive been a wreck, Miss Piggy is so moody, was yours at all? One day she was wanting belly rubs then the next she tries to bite or climb up my leg then lays down like "rub my belly please, oops no I felt somthing its your fault." then tries to bite again. I swear thats what goes through her mind. I guess this is Pot belly piggy pregnancies. Thank you for posting all of this. Congrats btw, they are so cute, I cant wait.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

I was the only one she wanted around. She has never bit but bit my brother last noght for touching her babies


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 11, 2018)

But she lets me hold them all i want


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 11, 2018)

Congratulations!!! Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 11, 2018)

so very, very glad she has decided to let then out!!  Honestly mine, once started, just went into almost a trance and popped them out, bam, bam, bam.   They are so adorable when tiny and if they would just not squeal so when picked up it would all work nicely!   I


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 13, 2018)

How are they doing?


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 13, 2018)

Doing great having to rotate 4 babies at a time bc she gets a little over whelmed with 8 at a time being her first time


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 20, 2018)

Just found out one of the babies has no anus please help


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2018)

Magon VanWagner said:


> Just found out one of the babies has no anus please help


Im so sorry  .Typically this means it may need to be put down. However I have also heard of a surgery that some can do to make an anus. It won't be a guarenteed fix and if I remember it is costly. This is what sucks about farming


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m not sure how it has survived this long!! Technically you have two options: call the vet or cull. I don’t think there’s much a vet could do (without getting crazy expensive if they are even willing to see if an opening can be created - if the intestines end in the correct area for such a “fix.”) 

I’m sorry.


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 20, 2018)

This is from the american mini pig website


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, if it's female you can do nothing and see if she will survive to adulthood. If it's male you need to either attempt surgery (you or your vet), and/or put it down ASAP as it's a very horrible death when they do go.


----------



## Magon VanWagner (Apr 20, 2018)

It is a female. Went to the vet and its feces was rerouted to the vagina . But this (if she makes it) will cause uti's alot in adult hood


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m sorry for you and your piglet, but in this situation I’m afraid euthanasia is probably your best option.  It can be a difficult decision, especially with a cute new piglet that you already love and adore but consider the quality of life this animal will have.  You can pay out the nose for a surgery that might prolong its life.  But if not You already mentioned the UTIs the animal will have throughout its life, and that’s not fair to her.  It’s a hard decision and I wish it didn’t have to be made but there you have it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m so sorry that you are dealing with this!!


----------

